# Flying Damascenes



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Just a question. Does any one loft fly there Damascenes.
Logangrmnr


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

I have 3 youngbirds and thier parents.I havent flown any,trying to have more for next year.I have read thet they are good flyers.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

I always see pics of them in flight pens but never in the air. Getting some next year and fly them. Might start them of with the YB racers before the homers get to fast for them.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Seems to be excellent fliers. Here is a probable video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0CCAhSW8Hc


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Good vid. Looked like he was flying a homer with the 2 Damascenes. That's what I wwas thinking of doing. Thanks RodSD
Logangrmnr


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Flying*

Hello,

I no longer have Damascenes but when I did I flew them. They are great fast fliers. Being that they are from the middle east they are made for flying like all the breeds there.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I have the flying type Damascenes. I have never flown them, but have been to the lofts of some people I sold them too, and they are a lot of fun to watch.
They are very quick in the air and will fly high and then dive low. They mostly stay kitted together nicely too.


----------



## merl5911 (Jan 29, 2013)

approximately how far can they home?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

merl5911 said:


> approximately how far can they home?


The stock my pair are from have been tested to 35 miles. The problem with Damascenes is most are the show type that are not as good at flying. But some people do have the flying strains. Once I move back home I'll get some more pairs from him and breed myself a kit to fly.


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

Mine and came and went from a open loft as they wished.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

They will fly, my father has a few pairs that he flies with his flights. Very smart when the hawk comes quick divers. They seem to be very nervous(jumpy).


----------



## kabutar (Dec 1, 2013)

*night flyers*

At various times in my life when I had a loft full of miscellaneous pigeons, I noticed that when I went in at night I could pick up any pigeon from its roost but the Damascenes would scatter - they could see me coming.

In later years I was told that indeed they do see at night, and were bred for this purpose. Regular homing pigeons carrying military secrets could be brought down by falcons belonging to the enemy. The Damascenes could fly at night and evade the falcons.

Has anyone had any experience flying them at night?


----------

